# Coffee Roasting / Roaster Help



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Guys

Like most i guess we are experiencing decent online orders which is a small positive during these times. The problem we've had is our landlords have decided to close our shared space down, we still have access to our green beans stock so currently looking for a solution to allow us to keep roasting we can bag & ship from home but moving a Giesen W15A home isn't a option so the point of the message is a) anyone near sheffield who could help us with some roasting? & b) we are looking at buying a smaller 1/2kg roaster i.e Toper, Dalian Amazon which would be enough to cope with our online orders so any ideas where i could get something from?

thanks & take it easy

Trev


----------

